# tanto alto, tanto babbo



## andersxman

"Tanto alto, tanto babbo"?

Vi sembra che questo sia un detto italiano? Cose vorebbe dire, allora? Io non l'avevo mai sentito dire, ma oggi l'ho sentito - ma per bocca di uno che non è madrelingua italiano.......


----------



## 'sya

Io non l'ho mai sentito.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Quando ero sbarbatello io (non tanto tempo fa  ), _babbo_ era un vocabolo gergale per _tonto_. Quindi, se qui la parola è la medesima, sarebbe un modo di apostrofare uno: «Sei tanto alto, eppure così scemo?»


----------



## Salegrosso

Grande! Dev'essere questa la spiegazione. Anch'io non l'avevo mai sentito.


----------



## sabrinita85

Sì, altre espressioni simili:

grande, grosso e giuggiolone
grande, grosso e frescone
grosso e fregnone
alto e fregnone


----------



## valy822

MünchnerFax said:


> «Sei tanto alto, eppure così scemo?»


 
Sì, questa espressione mi è abbastanza familiare oppure ho sentito anche _sei tanto grande/grosso e tanto/così scemo?_ 
La versione con _babbo_ la ignoravo invece.
Grazie MünchnerFax!


----------



## MünchnerFax

Dalle mie parti, ricorrendo a termine dialettale che non è necessario che vi traduca  , si dice: _grande, grosso e abbelinato!, _che è la versione al pesto delle frasi di Sabrinita.


----------



## Salegrosso

Una versione (meno divertente) che ho sentito varie volte e'
_Tanto grande per niente_, oppure con l'eta', 
_Vent'anni per niente_.


----------



## mauro63

C'è anche "grande e fesso" " grosso e belino"


----------



## kdl77

Io conosco la versione un po' più volgare:
"Grande grosso e ciula "


----------



## Angel.Aura

_Babbo_ per dire tonto, sciocco, si usa in Sicilia.
A Roma si dice grande grosso e frescone. Oppure, volendo riunire tutto il concetto in un'unica parola: _sèllero_ (-one) che vuol dire alto e insulso come  un sedano.


----------



## Elecon

Solo una nota: in toscana "babbo" significa "papà" (con grande depressione di un amico siciliano trasferitosi a Siena che si sente chiamare tutti i giorni dai figli quello che per lui significa "scemo"...).
Ciao


----------



## Saoul

> NOTA DEL MODERATORE
> 
> Vi prego di rimanere in tema. La domanda è precisa, ed è: cosa vuol dire "Tanto alto, tanto babbo"?
> Grazie
> Saoul
> Moderatore


----------



## gabrigabri

Magari potrebbe essere anche interpretato come:
Più sono alti, più sono scemi. (?)


----------



## claudine2006

andersxman said:


> "Tanto alto, tanto babbo"?
> 
> Vi sembra che questo sia un detto italiano? Cose vorrebbe dire, allora? Io non l'avevo mai sentito dire, ma oggi l'ho sentito - ma per bocca di uno che non è madrelingua italiano.......


 


gabrigabri said:


> Magari potrebbe essere anche interpretato come:
> Più sono alti, più sono scemi. (?)


Esatto, significa che è scemo proporzionalmente alla sua altezza. 
È un proverbio che riequilibra la bilancia rispetto al tipico "altezza mezza bellezza". 
Insomma, sarà anche bello ma ha poco cervello.


----------



## audia

ma non si puodire: tanto alto quanto babbo.


----------



## Salegrosso

Puoi dirlo, ma solo se sai che l'interlocutore conosce quest'accezione della parola _babbo_. 
Altrimenti normalmente uno capisce: _Tanto alto quanto papa'._ 
Non ha molto senso...


----------



## audia

Grazie, 
ma la mia domanda era rispetto al quanto en non al babbo.
esempio:Tanto vecchio quanto furbo.??


----------



## Salegrosso

E infatti la mia risposta era _Puoi dirlo... _


----------



## Marlotta

Non preoccuparti *andersxman,* anche io l'ho letto su questo forum per la prima volta.....


----------



## Salegrosso

Anch'io. 
Sicuramente non si puo' dire che sia un'espressione diffusa in tutt'Italia. 
Alle mie orecchie _babbo_ e' papa', mi dispiace sapere che significa anche scemolotto, ma tant'e'.


----------



## gabrigabri

Da tutti questi messaggi ho notato che la parola "babbo" non è diffusa come invece credevo; per me è un modo simpatico per dire "scemotto", pensavo fosse capito da tutti. Ma nei due dizionari che ho consultato "babbo" viene riportato solo come "papà". Ovviamente il dizionario non contiene tutte le parole che usiamo, anche quotidianamente, ma una parola come "babbo" non può mancare!! Mi verrebbe da fare un'inchiesta in giro per l'Italia e vedere quanti la conoscono!!  

Forse "babbo" è un'abbreviazione di "babbEo"? Però secondo me il significato è leggermente diverso...


----------



## MünchnerFax

A casa mia (Genova) si diceva nel linguaggio giovanile (e solo tra i giovani) fino ad alcuni anni fa. Da quando però sono uscito dal giro dei teenagers  non sono naturalmente al corrente di eventuali sviluppi.
Devo anche ammettere che a me non è mai stato molto simpatico come modo di dire, da noi conteneva una certa carica di disprezzo: "bambinetto buono a nulla". Non credo di averlo mai usato in prima persona.


----------



## Never Got a Dinner

> _Babbo_ per dire tonto, sciocco, si usa in Sicilia.





> in toscana "babbo" significa "papà"


E' importantissimo rinforzare questo punto.  Mia nonna catanese diceva spesso "babbo," e assolutamente significava "scemo."  COMUNQUE, in _Gianni Schicchi_ che ebbe luogo a Firenze, "babbino" volle dire "piccolo papà" (i.e., caro padre).


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Dalle mie parti "babbo" si usa solo in riferimento a "babbo natale", però si usa dire "bamba", per indicare una persona stupida, rim_bamb_ita.


----------

